# Question about neon tetras



## Miss.Soul (Mar 30, 2005)

I recently bought a ten gallon aquarium and I have more than a few fish I suppose. I have 3 blue platys (fairly small) 2 white skirt tetras (very small) 2 black skirt tetras (not small at all) a dwarf frog 5 neon tetras (because I understand they have a need to school?) and an albino cory. One of my neons is not as happy as the rest of my fish and the store told me it's one fish per gallon as a general rule but they helped me build my aquarium and said _nothing _ when I bought these guys. I don't want my tank to be overcrowded (it certainly doensn't look like it is) and I want my fish to be happy so i was wondering if anyone here can tell me if the pet store is just blowing bubbles or whether I really DO need to upgrade my tank.

Thanks for any input

~D


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

I'd say you either need a bigger tank, or maybe see if you can return some of the fish. That's gonna be a lot of fish in a 10 gallon. Also, cories need to be at least three in a tank. They'e shoaling fish, too.

How new is this tank? Has it cycled? Your ammonia or nitrites could be up if it's not yet cycled and could be the reason for an unhappy fish. Will be the reason for a lot of unhappy fish if not.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yup and... the white skirts and black skirts prefer schools too, not just a pair. 
Although I had like 25 fish in a 10G at one time,  I was a beginner but i did keep up with water changes.
My suggestion is get rid of the skirt tetras and get 2 more corys. 
Have
3 Platys
5 Neons
3 Corys


----------

